# northern soul



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone i know this is a long shot but here goes is there anybody out there in the whole of portugal who is a northern soul fan? probably not but its worth a try thankyou


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

noserhodes said:


> hi everyone i know this is a long shot but here goes is there anybody out there in the whole of portugal who is a northern soul fan? probably not but its worth a try thankyou


I prefer Dover sole myself, but i think you mean the music of which i have no idea.
I will search it out on the web and if i like it then i will get back to you.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hi Dennis 

Dennis with the famous dog. Anyway my Fred is a massive Northern soul fan, he's busy converting all hi Lp's to his computer as we are now getting rid of all the stuff we don't want to drag around with us to our new life away from this miserable whole called home. 

When we next drive over we won't be far from you as we have a couple of places around Miranda du Corvo not sure about spelling. Also Serpins and Arganil. 

My Favourite who may not be a Northern soul act is Billy Ocean.

Krystyna


----------



## tracyann (Sep 24, 2009)

I like some of it. I love Motown.


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

I think my user name gives away my musical taste noser.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

soulboy-soulinthesun.blogspot.com/

If you search this blog you will find details of a great weekender next month.Sorry to say it is not in Portugal it's in Spain.Believe me if you can get there it is really worth going to.Also, next month you have the hitsville soul weekender.Top soul DJ's and original vinyl.If you want anymore info you can email me at so[email protected] .com .I know most of the soul do's when they come up as I have lived in Malaga for 17years.Stay soulful my friend.The Soulboy.Ex Wheel and Blackpool Mecca.


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

*Northern soul*



noserhodes said:


> hi everyone i know this is a long shot but here goes is there anybody out there in the whole of portugal who is a northern soul fan? probably not but its worth a try thankyou


Still got all the original plastics from Wigan casino and other areas. Not there (Portugal) yet, but will be very soon, on our way from RSA


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

redwolf said:


> Still got all the original plastics from Wigan casino and other areas. Not there (Portugal) yet, but will be very soon, on our way from RSA


Wigan Memorabilia is now fetching good,good money.I had a vast collection of Wheel posters and like a bloody idiot I let them go and now on John Manship's site they are fetching anithig from 30 to 40 pounds each.The one thing I have never let go is my vinyl collection although now I have stopped collecting them.The last one I bought was The Atlantics What's So Good About Goodbye and I have still got a pair of Gerrard SP25's.Went to the three Twisted Wheel's and Blackpool Mecca. I am going up to Valencia in two weeks time for the two allnighters but sadly now at my age it's more listening than dancing.But I am damn sure if they put Darrell Banks' Open The Door To Your Heart on or Larry Clinton She's Wanted In Three States I'll bloody fly on that floor.If you do a search for Valencia northern soul on youtube there are quite a few video's on there and it's a real nice mixture of English and Spanish soulies.Stay soulful my friend and never lose the faith. This is my blog,there are one or two decent sounds on there. soulboy-soulinthesun.blogspot.com/


----------

